
Ask HN: Could Node.js overtake Spring/JEE in the enterprise? - lovesteak
I&#x27;ve looked at and played around with NodeJS and aside from holding my nose while messing in the JavaScript; I can&#x27;t see it being taken seriously by any high tech company or enterprise. When Java came out, the same was said about it yes I saw its potential immediately. I don&#x27;t get that feeling not about JavaScript certainly and therefore not about NodeJS.
======
lollipop25
No one really knows. But IMO, it won't in the near future.

Java is pretty established, well known, __stable __and under the control of a
single entity. It has good tools, well defined protocols, cross-compatible
configuration (like I can run the same project in different IDEs). Compare
that to JavaScript, where every six weeks there 's something new, there's
multiple engines, there's no central authority (just a spec that's barely even
followed), and feels like the entire community is led by a bunch of hipsters.
Everyone be like "I can do this better, I'll reinvent the wheel!" and then
boom! An explosion of half-baked frameworks, libraries, engines and doodads.

Unless JavaScript stops growing in that direction and focuses on stability,
good tooling and stuff that matters, it's never going to be stable and it's
never going to be as good as Java.

And with the proposed webassembly, which promises to be faster because it's
low level cross-platform stuff (which any language can compile to), then JS
will eventually fade away.

------
BjoernKW
Not anytime soon. Java is pretty entrenched on the server side of things:
There are libraries for every possible use case and more importantly for
accessing almost every weird legacy system you can imagine. Those libraries
likely will never be ported to Node.js. I'm talking fun stuff here such as
AS400 socket services using white-space delimited payload or file-based
DB2/AS400 databases. Porting those to Node.js simply makes no sense because
those systems are the definition of legacy. However, they're not going
anywhere anytime soon.

That said, Node.js already has a foothold on the client side. AngularJS
currently is the most widely used front end framework and relies heavily on
Node.js-based tooling.

